# Einzugsermächtigung für Vispas? Wie macht ihr das?



## Lucio (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

auf dem Vispas-Antrag, der abgeschickt wird, ist ein Passus bzgl  einer Einzugsermächtigung für das nächste Jahr. Hoffe ich habs richtig übersetzt, meine Papiere sind auf Niederl.|kopfkrat
Ist das nur für den Vispas, oder der komplette Beitrag für Verein incl Vispas? Ich tippe auf Vispas, denn der Zettel wird ja an die "Angelfederation" geschickt. Aber who knows|uhoh:

Wie haltet ihr das denn? Widersprecht ihr der Einzugermächtigung indem ihr das Kästchen ankreuzt, oder willigt ihr ein?
Falls man einwilligt, muss ja die Bankverbindung übermittelt werden. Reicht da die "IBAN" oder ist auch "SWIFT" erforderlich? Die meisten von uns haben ja kein Konto in NL.

Gruß Lucio


----------



## darth carper (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einzugsermächtigung für Vispas? Wie macht ihr das?*

ich weiß ja nicht in welchem verein du bist, aber meiner hat ein konto in deutschland.
wenn das geld nur für den vispas ist, dann wird es sicher auch ein deutsches konto geben, genau wie damals bei der fisakte.


----------



## Lachsy (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einzugsermächtigung für Vispas? Wie macht ihr das?*



darth carper schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht in welchem verein du bist, aber meiner hat ein konto in deutschland.
> wenn das geld nur für den vispas ist, dann wird es sicher auch ein deutsches konto geben, genau wie damals bei der fisakte.



meiner hat auch ein konto in deutschland, wir haben das geld überwiesen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## DrFeelBetter (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einzugsermächtigung für Vispas? Wie macht ihr das?*

Hallo @ all,

eigentlich bezahlst du die Gebühr bei deinem Verein, und dieser

überweisst das ganze dann weiter....so ist das zumindest bei

mir geregelt. Habe aber von einem Vereinsmitglied gehört,

das die ein Überweisungsformular dabei legen, wo dann keine

weiteren kosten für Auslandsüberweisungen entstehen sollen.

Kann ich eben nur so weiter geben.

mfg

Doc


----------



## DrFeelBetter (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Einzugsermächtigung für Vispas? Wie macht ihr das?*

Hoi,

also mein Verein schickt das ganze für mich weg...demnach

entfallen diese Bedingungen

fg

Doc


----------

